

Apple, Google Receive Phone Users' Locations  - albertsun
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703983704576277101723453610.html

======
whizkiddd
Not surprised to be honest. I can see this being on CNN for the next few days
and everyone talking about it, but it won't do any harm to that ridiculous
apple profit margins.

